# Merced, CA - Sean, Smart Y B&T



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11990910








[/img] 

Smart young male, knows site and shake


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Sean Connorey is a great looking dog. He knows how to "sit" and how to "shake". Sean is energetic and will make a wonderful companion.

With a name like that he has to be great!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

This is original thread, will have MOds close other one


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## nova (Sep 25, 2008)

where is he?? I called the shelter and they cannot even find his id # anywhere. He checked the kennel # 9 and he is not there either??Even under his name there is nothing. Hoping a rescue came and pulled him!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Sean Connorey is a great looking dog. He knows how to "sit" and how to "shake". Sean is energetic and will make a wonderful companion. Sean is approximately 3 years old and about 80 pounds. This dog is available for adoption September 27, 2008! Because this dog is a stray, it is unknown if this dog is good with children, cats or if they are housebroken. You can pay the adoption fee before then to ensure that this pet will become your family member, if not claimed. Due to overcrowding, the shelter will be forced to euthanize this pet very soon. For general information about this pet, please e-mail [email protected]. To check on availability of this pet, you must call the shelter at (209) 385-7436. If you can help this dog please call or go to the Merced County Animal Shelter immediately. --Their hours are Mon-Fri 9:30-1:00 2:00-4:30 (closed for lunch from 1-2) and on Sat 10:00-12:00 1:00-3:00. (closed for lunch from 12-1). They are closed Sundays & holidays. -- If you are driving a distance, please call (209) 385-7436 ext 4806, and make sure this pet is still available. 

Merced County Animal Control 
Merced, CA 
(209)385-7436 

*THIS IS A HIGH KILL SHELTER*


----------



## nova (Sep 25, 2008)

not sure why that was posted again..he is not there..spoke to today,they could not find his file anywhere!

If he is not on file he is either pulled, or other. Anyone else know about him, let us in on it.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

emailed them to verify


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

GSDTrain, have they gotten back to you?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Listing removed


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

this guy was PTS

















smart boy


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DanniGSDTrain, have they gotten back to you?


No, I never got an actual response from the shelter.

I read in another rescue thread on a different board that he was PTS


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

please ignore the previous posts FINALLY got response and he was re-claimed by owner!!!!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Oh Gosh...my heart stopped for a min. there! 

Thank goodness!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

yes, i know!

so sorry about the confusion everyone....


----------

